# Cushioned Forks And Pouch Material Questions



## Dante Rebelo (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm a fairly new shooter, so i made my own slingshot. By any chance, is there any way to cushion the forks? the way i shoot my homemade slingshot is very painful on my finger.

also, what materials are good to make an efficient pouch?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You could wrap the forks with a latex flat band or leather strip ect..There is a chance that the fork and grip is not a good fit for you. Leather is the best pouch material.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

you have to show the forks you are talking about


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I did not have good experiene with a cushion grip.
Somehow I lost the feel of the shot.
Since you are a new shooter you might got over excited and shot too much.
Give your finger a rest and shoot hammer grip for a while.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tennis racket wrap, available in most sporting goods stores. If the handle is uncomfortable, you should look for another fork.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Vet tape works very well too.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You could always use Tennis Racquet Tape:
http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-Micro-Dry-Comfort-Replacement-Black/dp/B0015FLGMU/

Leather is the best material by far for pouches.


----------

